# codec programming



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 14, 2009)

hello people,

i want to built a codec of my own particularly in C#.

basically , i input a AVI or and other video+audio encoded file and render it on the screen without and third-party coded DLL, just purely programming.

i read the "Coded Programming Guide" in the MSDN but did not find any thing useful.

some websites about basics of codec programming .....


----------



## swatkat (Sep 14, 2009)

Probably, you can learn/read about how a codec works, media file formats and decoding them. You can as well check out some open source codecs to get some idea. Here are some links:
*blog.bjrn.se/2008/10/lets-build-mp3-decoder.html
*sourceforge.net/projects/mad/


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks swatkat, the blog for mp3 is simply awesome...

mad is bit too large to study in a small period, but that too is gr8


----------

